# Cona coffee maker



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone use a Cona coffee maker? How does it compare with other brewing methods?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Uses the same principle as the Hario syphon but doesn't use the same cloth/paper filter mechanism but a glass plug? Can't see how the Cona can filter out the same degree of fines the Hario can which will impart a different texture/flavour profile to the resultant coffee. My money's on the Hario system producing the best syphon coffee but the Cona looks seriously cool.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I remember that we had a Cona coffee maker into my teenage years and then it got broken and spares were nigh on impossible to find so it got binned. From memory it made the best cup of coffee of any of the standard other methods we had in the house at the time - FP, percolator and drip machine and I don't recall there being that much in the way of fines making their way into the cup. So however it does it the glass plug seems to work.

I was trying to buy the one in the for sale forum but the poster never got back to me, but looking at the prices of Cona's on ebay you can get a brand new syphon for £30, although a lot of the Cona's do have the advantage of being usable on a none-induction hob.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Uses the same principle as the Hario syphon but doesn't use the same cloth/paper filter mechanism but a glass plug? Can't see how the Cona can filter out the same degree of fines the Hario can which will impart a different texture/flavour profile to the resultant coffee. My money's on the Hario system producing the best syphon coffee but the Cona looks seriously cool.


Plus one

siphons can be fiddly things

made better by

paper filters and insert

Thermapen to measure temp in top

Proper adjustable gas burner


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are any of them suitable for gas hob?

Going back a good few years the "Berni Inns" used to have Cona coffee makers (age give away)

Any one have one they wish to dispense with?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Are any of them suitable for gas hob?
> 
> Going back a good few years the "Berni Inns" used to have Cona coffee makers (age give away)
> 
> Any one have one they wish to dispense with?


There are few versions suitable for a gas hob Frank with the most obvious one being the "Kitchen" model, I think that it's the flat based ones that are fine on a hob.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Cona obviously didn't do many language translations (Portugese?) when looking for a suitable name


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Berni inns, that's a blast from the past! "You're better off at a Berni" was the slogan IIRC. Basically Harvester without the Wurzel Gummidge statue by the door.


----------

